# Kranker Koi?



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Profis   

Ich habe heute in meinem Teich leider einen toten __ Bitterling gefunden, der um die Maulgegend herum ein paar kleine weiße Punkte hatte.

Da ich sofort Angst wegen eines Ichtiyo- Befalls hatte, habe ich drei der  erstbesten Koi herausgefangen und gründlich untersucht.

Die haben alle nichts - zum Glück.


Alledings habe ich bei einem ca. 3 jährigen, 32 cm großen Koi eine "unsaubere" Kloake entdeckt. Der Fisch selber macht einen normalen, putzmunteren Eindruck, frißt gut, ist absolut unauffällig. Bis auf daß, das er eben einen sehr weichen, leicht "augedunsenen" Bauch und eben diese rote, geschwollene Kloake hat. 









Kann es einfach sein, daß Nagam Laich angesetzt hat und ein Weibchen ist, daß kurz vor dem Ablaichen ist? 

Oder muß ich mir da gröbere Sorgen machen.



Ach ja: Die Wasserwerte sind 
pH 7,5
NO3 12
No2 < 0,01
kH  8 
gH 12
po4  0,25
Die Temperatur ist seit 3 Tagen über 20°, seit ca. 3 Wochen über 15°

Vor zweieinhalb Wochen hatten wir einen Neuzugang, der allerdings erst nach einem 3 tägigen Quarantänebad in den Teich gesetzt wurde.

Danke für allfällige Tipps, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Manuela, 

setz` den Fisch wieder ins Wasser und freu dich auf den Nachwuchs.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2005)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Manuela,
> 
> setz` den Fisch wieder ins Wasser und freu dich auf den Nachwuchs.
> 
> Gruß Rainer




Danke   

Ich habs gehofft, daß es sowas ist. ich hab sie gleich zurückgesetzt nach den Fotos und Nagam schwimmt schon wieder vergnügt mit den anderen herum und futtert genüßlich 

Ab welchen Temperaturen wird es bei Kois soweit?



lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Mai 2005)

hallo manuela,

und bitterlinge bekommen in der laichzeit, also jetzt, einen weißen schnuffel , nennt sich dann laichausschlag


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo !

Danke Jürgen-B !  Sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon, denn das Mädel hat keinerlei Ausschlag, die habe ich gestern kurz aus der Nähe betrachten können.



Allerdings habe ich schlechte Nachrichten von meinem Nagam...

Der arme Koi schwamm gestern abends mit deutlicher Schlagseite an der Wasseroberfläche mit noch etwas mehr aufgedunsenen Bauch.
Ich habe ihn herausgefangen und in ein Q-Becken mit ein paar Vitamintropfen und einem hoch eingestellten Sauerstoffsprudler gesetzt.

Nachdem er sich dann scheinbar etwas erholt hatte, war er heute morgen leider maustod      



Ich bin schon gespannt, was die Obduktion am Samstag ergeben wird. Die Kloake war noch stärker "geschwollen" und aufgedunsen mit einem leichten weißlichen Ausfluß ( wenn man so sagen kann ) 


Ich hoffe nur, daß sich nicht irgendeine Infektion in den Teich eingeschleppt hat   



traurige Grüße, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Mai 2005)

das tut mir ehrlich leid zu hören :-(


mein Beileid
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2005)

kuewi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon gespannt, was die Obduktion am Samstag ergeben wird.




und.... was ist nun rausgekommen? 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2005)

kuewi schrieb:
			
		

> Vor zweieinhalb Wochen hatten wir einen Neuzugang, der allerdings erst nach einem 3 tägigen Quarantänebad in den Teich gesetzt wurde.



hi...
drei tage ist wohl etwas wenig, oder meintest du evt. doch 3 wochen ???
waren evt. darmparasiten ?!?!?

gruß lars


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2005)

rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> kuewi schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nagam liegt noch in der Tiefkühltruhe und ist noch nicht seziert worden 

Aber sobald ich was weiß melde ich mich ....


----------

